
No time for testing the system going to handle India's biggest Tax Reform - dsr12
http://www.business-standard.com/article/economy-policy/no-time-for-software-testing-now-gstn-chairman-navin-kumar-117062600040_1.html
======
wkillerud
The title seems a bit misleading.

> We did the testing on the basis of the rules that came in December. After
> that, some changes were made to the rules. Those changes we have absorbed
> now, so there is no time to do beta testing for that. Other than that, we
> have done all other tests. So, we are fairly confident of the system.

Not saying the project and testing has been managed perfectly, but there has
been time for testing unlike the title suggests.

Any large project will have bugs, especially with late changes and additions
such as the ones described in the article. At least they plan to make
relatively swift releases of new versions.

